# Mädel sucht Guide in KA ab sofort :)



## henrietta (5. April 2011)

Hallo allerseits,

das Wetter lockt! Mein Spezialized mag raus. Ich auch. Allein ist aber langweilig...

Falls jemand auch unter der Woche Zeit hat und Mädchentouren fahren mag, aber garantiert mit Spass - bitte Bescheid sagen. Abends Feierabendrunde ist genauso gewünscht wie Tagestour Elsass/Pfalz/FR/woauchimmer.

Gruß,
Henrietta


----------



## Eike. (5. April 2011)

Ach komm, so flach isses hier gar nicht. Gut den Wattkopf hat man dann doch irgendwann über, aber nach Bad Herrenalb ist es nicht weit und da gibts schon ein paar schöne Touren. Stellt sich nur die Frage was genau eine Mädchentour ausmacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HaraldSempfmann (5. April 2011)

Würde mich dem erfahrenen Guide direkt anschließen, Eike hat sich da ja quasi gerade angeboten 

Natürlich nur wenn "Mädchentouren" sowas wie mitm Picknickkorb und selbstgebackenen kleinen Küchlein, sowie einer kräftigen Portion wärmenden Kakao über ebene Feldwege cruisen heißt! Den Knuddelteddy und meinen schicken Fahrradwimpel hab ich auch schon an mein Speci montiert!


----------



## henrietta (5. April 2011)

hm, an kakao hatte ich weniger gedacht... und kuchenbacken wollt ich auch grad nicht 

mädchentour heisst: am SO hab ich ne 85km-runde mit meinem neuen rennrad gedreht - fahren kann ich also. die beiden ersten abteilungen der wildschweintrails sind spitze, die folgenden für mich eher schiebepassagen  

gibt es mädchen-kategorien ähnlich s1 oder s2?


----------



## Eike. (5. April 2011)

Die Bikeszene ist schon in genug Schubladen eingeteilt, da muss man nicht auch noch nach Männlein und Weiblein sortieren. 
Wenn du es offenbar einen Tag im Sattel aushältst und auf Singletrails Spaß hast bist du bei unseren Touren gut aufgehoben. Angekündigt werden die hier und da. Falls eine Tour doch mal anspruchsvoller ist stehts auch dabei. Wenn zum Beispiel die Worte _Besame Mucho_ fallen hat das nichts mit spanischen Liebesliedern zu tun  Kakao gibts dabei auch nicht und selbstgebackenen Kuchen nur seeeehr selten (könnte man aber eigentlich mal einführen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). 
Wenn du da was siehst was dich interessiert einfach melden. Und wenn du unter der Woche mal Abends los willst sag einfach Bescheid, es findet sich fast immer jemand der die gleiche Idee hat und nur keinen Bock hat alleine loszufahren.


----------



## henrietta (5. April 2011)

hey eike,

das hört sich nett an  heut abend muss ich mir erst mal schuhe kaufen (für die clicks), morgen gehts mit dem renner in die kurpfalz, aber dann...   

gute fahrt Euch!


----------



## keroson (5. April 2011)

Mal eine Frage zwischen rein.. Wieso Klickpedale? 
Lieber gute Plattform Pedale und 5/10 Schuhe. Damit kommt man auch gemütlich den Berg hoch, hat auf dem Trail ne ganze Ecke mehr Sicherheit weil man nicht ans ausklicken denken muss und genausoviel Grip


----------



## Phil88 (5. April 2011)

gegenfrage:
warum nicht das? 

bergauf find ichs einfach angenehmer auch noch ziehen zu können, und mit den richtigen schuhen funktioniert das auch bergab wunderbar.


----------



## Eike. (5. April 2011)

henrietta schrieb:


> heut abend muss ich mir erst mal schuhe kaufen



Frauen  

Ne, mir gings nach den ersten Touren genauso. Und auch wenn ich inzwischen nur noch Plattformpedale fahre bereue ich nicht, dass ich mit Clickies angefangen hab. Der Schwerpunkt hat sich halt verändert und letztendlich ist es Geschmacksache womit man sich wohler fühlt.


----------



## keroson (5. April 2011)

Phil88 schrieb:


> gegenfrage:
> warum nicht das?
> 
> bergauf find ichs einfach angenehmer auch noch ziehen zu können, und mit den richtigen schuhen funktioniert das auch bergab wunderbar.



Frag dich doch einfach mal selber wie oft du da auf der falschen Seite stehst. Mit 5/10 Schuhe und guten Plattform Pedalen kann man auch sehr rund treten. Das "ziehen" hab ich selbst in meine cc-Zeit nur bei Sprints oder im stehen bergauf genutzt. Und so lang ich nicht auf die Stopuhr schauen muss....

Außerdem, wenn ich bei so einem Mix Pedal abrutsche, hau ich mir die Pins erst Recht in die Wade. Dann hab ich weniger Grip auf den Dingern, allein schon wegen der Anzahl der Pins und schau dir mal an wie breit mittlerweile gute Flats bauen. Und die Medallcleats unterm Schuh führen auch nicht zu einer Verbesserung des Grips. 
Wenn du Klickpedale benutzt, dann immer und überall eingeklickt fahren und wenn nicht schraub dir Flats dran. Alles andere ist ein fauler Kompromiss. Wenn du ein Monat nur Flats fährst, dann stimmst du mir da auch sicher zu 

Ich musste heute zu einem Rennradfotoshooting Rennradpedale + Schuhe anziehen. Die gehen auch nur auf einer Seite rein. Ich war immer auf der falschen Seite, hab ganz schön geflucht...


----------



## henrietta (5. April 2011)

keroson schrieb:


> Ich musste heute zu einem Rennradfotoshooting ...






... die clicks sind fürs rennrad... mein MTB hat natürlich endgeile flats dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (5. April 2011)

*Kaum ist eine Lady im Tread und das Besserwisser Gen ist wieder im Anmarsch bei manchen Jungs *


----------



## henrietta (5. April 2011)

lady? wo?


----------



## andi1969 (5. April 2011)

henrietta schrieb:


> lady? wo?



*Ok .....Mädchen....*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. April 2011)

Guckst Du. kannischemfehlen


----------



## keroson (5. April 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Kaum ist eine Lady im Tread und das Besserwisser Gen ist wieder im Anmarsch bei manchen Jungs *



Es ist einfach Erfahrung. Ich bin in den letzten 6 Monaten ca. 120 geguided Trailtouren gefahren, die Leute die sich unsicher waren mit Klicks sind, nachdem sie auf Flats gewechselt haben richtig Glücklich geworden.


----------



## Silkno1 (8. April 2011)

Unabhängig von der Diskussion ob nun Klicks oder nicht (ich selber habe Bärentatzen und kann somit wählen ;-))... ich wäre bei Touren im Raum KA auch gerne als Feierabendtour dabei! 

Mein Bike ist quasi immer im Auto und wartet auf den nächsten Trail ;-)

Grüße Silke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## henrietta (8. April 2011)

juchu! verstärkung!!


----------



## andi1969 (8. April 2011)

henrietta schrieb:


> juchu! verstärkung!!



*Wenn´d mal Lust hast im Raum Bruchsal gibt auch Trails in rauen Mengen....*


----------



## henrietta (8. April 2011)

das hab ich gemerkt, andi, neulich, als ich abends allein dort unterwegs war 

allerdings bin ich in unkenntnis die spannenden wege hoch und die langweiligen runtergefahren


----------



## andi1969 (8. April 2011)

henrietta schrieb:


> das hab ich gemerkt, andi, neulich, als ich abends allein dort unterwegs war
> 
> allerdings bin ich in unkenntnis die spannenden wege hoch und die langweiligen runtergefahren


*
Wir fahren immer Mittwochs ab 18.00 an der Eichelberkaserne......oder ich mach den Guide.*


----------



## votecoli (8. April 2011)

In der letzten Zeit sind viele Mädels bei und Unterwegs! So schlecht is unser Revier also gar ned....


----------



## votecoli (8. April 2011)

By the way...unsere Tour am Mittwoch war echt klasse...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. April 2011)

.


----------



## Silkno1 (8. April 2011)

Bruchsal ist für mich halt noch ne Ecke weiter zu fahren... Ettlingen wäre besser. Aber grundsätzlich bin ich für alles offen - Hauptsache schöne Trails und nette Leute 

Wie sieht's am Montag Abend aus?


----------



## henrietta (8. April 2011)

jup  (also ausser das wetter wär )


----------



## Eike. (8. April 2011)

Danach schauts ja nicht aus, es sei denn man mag keine Sonne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Montag Abend klingt gut. Bis dahin ist falls nötig auch der Muskelkater vom Wochenende überstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (8. April 2011)

henrietta schrieb:


> jup  (also ausser das wetter wär )



 .....wen meinst Du jetzt......


----------



## henrietta (8. April 2011)

alle  ich hab ja eh keine ahnung  aber: grad grosse fahrradsachenpakete gekriegt


----------



## Silkno1 (8. April 2011)

Hey Eike, 

machst Du dann den Guide für uns? ;-)))

Toll... wann und wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## Eike. (8. April 2011)

Klar. Als Treffpunkt würd ich den Wanderparkplatz Kaisereiche oberhalb vom Friedhof vorschlagen.
Wegen der Zeit sag einfach mal wann es dir am besten passt. Ich hab definitv die kürzeste Anfahrt, bin also recht flexibel.


----------



## Silkno1 (8. April 2011)

Hey, klasse! 

18 Uhr wäre für mich perfekt... dann ist es noch 2 Stündchen hell ;-)


----------



## Eike. (8. April 2011)

Passt, wahrscheinlich inklusive kitschigem Sonnenuntergang am Bismarckturm


----------



## henrietta (8. April 2011)




----------



## Silkno1 (8. April 2011)

topp! Wir Mädels stehen doch auf kitschige Sonnenuntergänge ;-)


----------



## HaraldSempfmann (8. April 2011)

Uh, da bin ich auch dabei!

Fährt wer ab KA Innenstadt zum Treffpunkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## henrietta (8. April 2011)

wow, eike-punkt, MIT sonnenuntergang *schwärm* Du bist wahrlich ein perfekter guide.

ich denk nochmal über die geschirrsache nach


----------



## henrietta (8. April 2011)

HaraldSempfmann schrieb:


> Fährt wer ab KA Innenstadt zum Treffpunkt?



ich. treffen wo/wann?


----------



## HaraldSempfmann (8. April 2011)

Erm, wie lange brauchen wir da hin? 20-25 min? Mit Standard 5 Minuten Verspätung und Uhrlesefertigkeitsabweichung: 1730?! 

Ich fahr ab Leopoldstraße über Bahnhofstraße HAuptbahnhof vorbei durch den Oberwald, kein Bock viel an Straße entlangzufahren und nen andern Weg kenn ich nicht 

Alles unterwegs wäre Treffpunktwürdig! Markante Straßenecken, Große Kaugummiflecken auf Bürgersteigen oder Hausnummern. 
Wenn wer nen anderen Weg findet fahre ich auch gerne nen anderen Weg mit


----------



## infola (8. April 2011)

HaraldSempfmann schrieb:


> Wenn wer nen anderen Weg findet fahre ich auch gerne nen anderen Weg mit



Du hast schon den richtigen Weg gefunden. Die einzige schöne Alternative nach Ettlingen ist an der Alb entlang. Das ist aber deutlich weiter und Wochends aufgrund hoher Fußgängerzahlen nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## andi1969 (10. April 2011)

henrietta schrieb:


> alle  ich hab ja eh keine ahnung  aber: grad grosse fahrradsachenpakete gekriegt



*Mhhh Montag wäre nicht machbar (wegen Job usw.)bei mir aber ansonst von Dienstag bis Sonntag mach ich gern den Guide in Bruchsal ,bei Interesse gibts die Handynummer und den Treffpunkt per PM .*


----------



## Silkno1 (10. April 2011)

Also ich hatte mich auf Montag 18 Uhr in Ettlingen eingestellt und werde auch da sein. Ab Dienstag soll das Wetter schlechter werden.
Wer ist dabei?

Gruß Silke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heili (10. April 2011)

Wäre mal wieder dabei =)
was willste denn alles fahren?


----------



## Silkno1 (10. April 2011)

Keine Ahnung.... Kenne mich noch nicht gut aus. 
Aber ich fahre alles mit... War gestern und heute in Freiburg (Rosskopf) unterwegs und sollte überall rauf und runter kommen


----------



## henrietta (10. April 2011)

bin dabei, vermutlich zu zweit/dritt


----------



## Silkno1 (10. April 2011)

Topp... Somit Montag, 11.04. um 18 Uhr startklar am Parkplatz Kaisereiche... 

Mit kitschigem Sonnenuntergang 

Grüße Silke


----------



## HaraldSempfmann (10. April 2011)

Bei solch motivierten Posts zweifle ich dass meine noch saisonfrische Handballschenkel"chen" euren Stahlpedaltretmaschinenschenkeln auch nur annährend das Wasser reichen können Oo 
Ich pack schonmal die gelbe Schutzweste und das rosarote Licht ein und bereite mich mental drauf vor das Rücklicht der Gruppe zu bilden


----------



## Eike. (10. April 2011)

Wow, das wird ja eine richtig große Veranstaltung


----------



## Heili (10. April 2011)

Schon jemand ungefähr nen Plan, was wir alles fahren werden?


----------



## Eike. (11. April 2011)

So groß sind die Entfernungen am Wattkopf ja nicht, dass man das detailliert im Vorraus planen muss. Schaun mer mal, dann sehn mer scho.


----------



## Silkno1 (11. April 2011)

Was haltet Ihr davon, wenn wir erst den Berg rauf (gerne Schotter oder Asphalt) und anschließend wieder runter (Trail) fahren? ...und das machen wir so lange, bis wir nicht mehr können oder es dunkel wird ;-)))


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. April 2011)

Silkno1 schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr davon, wenn wir erst den Berg rauf (gerne Schotter oder Asphalt) und anschließend wieder runter (Trail) fahren? ...und das machen wir so lange, bis wir nicht mehr können oder es dunkel wird ;-)))



Im Hellen kann jeder fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HaraldSempfmann (11. April 2011)

Hat iwer ne Idee wo ich bis heute Abend noch möglichst preisgünstig nen SRAM x.5 oder x.7 Trigger herbekomme?! 
Mein dämliches Schalthebelchen hat gestern an meinem die Krätsche gemacht 

MKBikes und Bikelager war ich schon ...


----------



## bobons (11. April 2011)

Bei BOC gibt es welche, was davon sie aber im Laden in KA haben muss man wahrscheinlich per Telefon anfragen: SRAM Schalthebel

Sonst vielleicht in Remchingen: Cycle Sport


----------



## Silkno1 (11. April 2011)

Wer ist denn nun heute Abend dabei... im Hellen?  ;-)))


----------



## henrietta (11. April 2011)

immer noch ich (nicht genug?) und wohl eike-punkt und noch ein paar mehr, die hier so schrieben...


----------



## robertj (11. April 2011)

eigentlich wollte ich heute pausieren, aber bei dem schönen Wetter


----------



## HaraldSempfmann (11. April 2011)

Nach dem Schalthebenfauxpas musste ich mir einen bestellen ... der kommt erst morgen.

Ich hoffe ich bekomm den Esel von meinem Mitbewohner, dann bin ich wieder fahrbar!


----------



## Silkno1 (11. April 2011)

Dann willst Du mit deinen saisonfrischen Handballschenkel"chen" (Achtung: Zitat! ) auf einem Esel mitfahren??? RESPEKT! 

*Spaß* !!! 

Hoffe, das klappt mit dem Bike und dann sehen wir uns später...


----------



## Silkno1 (12. April 2011)

Hat echt Spaß gemacht!

Vielen Dank Eike, dass Du den Guide gemacht hast... und das mit dem Sonnenuntergang hat ja auch perfekt geklappt 

Grüße Silke


----------



## LittleBoomer (12. April 2011)

Danke für die tolle 'Veranstaltung' gestern. Hat echt Spaß gemacht. Ich bin zuletzt oben geblieben, da ich ja nach GW muß. Zudem wars mal nett die Menschen hinter den Nicks zu sehn.

Grüße vom ältesten und somit auch ehrbar langsamsten 
Bis zum nächsten Mal !

LittleBoomer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## henrietta (12. April 2011)

... nette menschen, versprochene sonnenuntergänge sowie ersatz-kuchenstückchen am parkplatz, und dann noch erst nachts heimkommen - was will man mehr


----------



## JulezZz_31.12 (14. April 2011)

hi

nach längerer verletzungsphase wöllt ich mich mit meinen ledierten handballknie(chen) wenns hier schon schenkel(chen) gibt wieder sportlich betätigen...
habe mir extra ein enduro gekauft (votec vsx) was ja hier zu der runde passen würde..

frage ist das jetzt bei euch eine regelmäßig fahrende bikegruppe ? hab ca. 50km anfahrtsweg wärs mir aber wert klingt ganz lustig

bin aber noch anfänger was dropen usw. angeht aber immerhin ist das fleisch schwach und der geist willig...oder so xD

grüße


----------



## Don Stefano (15. April 2011)

JulezZz_31.12 schrieb:


> frage ist das jetzt bei euch eine regelmäßig fahrende bikegruppe ? hab ca. 50km anfahrtsweg wärs mir aber wert klingt ganz lustig



Illingen? Da wohnst du doch ganz nah am Bikeparadies Stromberg. In Niefern gibt es auch einen tollen Biketreff.


----------



## LittleBoomer (15. April 2011)

JulezZz_31.12 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> nach längerer verletzungsphase wöllt ich mich mit meinen ledierten handballknie(chen) wenns hier schon schenkel(chen) gibt wieder sportlich betätigen...
> habe mir extra ein enduro gekauft (votec vsx) was ja hier zu der runde passen würde..
> ...



Also ich glaube das war eher eine Spontanaktion. Aber ansonsten vergeht kein Tag, an dem nicht jemand von hier am Wattkopf unterwegs ist. Also schau mal in die Links rein, die Eike. weiter oben gepostet hat...

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## JulezZz_31.12 (15. April 2011)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Illingen? Da wohnst du doch ganz nah am Bikeparadies Stromberg. In Niefern gibt es auch einen tollen Biketreff.



ja da hast du schon recht...will au net sagen das ich schon alle ecken kenne xD die gegend is schon top !

aber neue leute kennen lernen und andere bikegebiete fänd ich auch gar net mal so schlecht 

frage kost ja in der regel nix

gruß


----------



## henrietta (16. April 2011)

... also ich mach morgen eine extremst-mädchen-eis-ess-kraichgau-tour  lohnt sich nicht für 50 km anfahrtsweg, aber vielleicht hat ja jemand lust auf ne trail- und höhenmeterfreie sonnenrunde...?

treffen 13.00 vor dem oktave, oststadt, bei mitkommwunsch bitte mail schicken 

schönen abend allerseits!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## henrietta (17. April 2011)

... zeitverschiebung: halb1


----------



## henrietta (21. Mai 2011)

... jemand sonntags-eis-essen-mit-aussicht-laune?

10.00 start mit der bahn nach herrenalb, dann zum hohlohturm und den mittelweg runter (ok, ich habs mir nicht ausgedacht und zitiere hoffentlich richtig ) ins murgtal.

oder so. mit mädchen und vielleicht ein oder zwei guides 

mindestens ein mädchen backt danach auch noch kuchen.

interesse?


----------



## Eike. (21. Mai 2011)

Damit ich dann in ettlingen in die richtige bahn einsteige, nehmt ihr die um 9:50 oder 10:10 ab marktplatz?


----------



## Eike. (22. Mai 2011)

Update: abfahrt mit der s1 am marktplatz um 10:10 uhr bzw. Am hbf um 10:17.


----------



## Eike. (22. Mai 2011)

Noch ein Update:
Die Tour wird jetzt doch ein bischen anspruchsvoller. Geplant sind der Mittelweg (ein rund 5km langer Trail der fast eben ist) und zum Abschluss der Westweg vom Hohloh nach Forbach runter. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist maximal S2, insgesamt werden es etwa 900hm. Rückfahrt ab Forbach mit der Bahn.


----------



## LittleBoomer (22. Mai 2011)

schade, zu spät gelesen....


----------



## henrietta (22. Mai 2011)

na hallo littleboomer! 
wollte Dich eh nach einer feierabendrunde diese woche fragen  wie siehts aus?


----------



## LittleBoomer (22. Mai 2011)

Hallo Henrietta,

diese Woche ist eher schlecht, morgen fahre ich schon, Da kannst Du gerne mit. Ist aber leider stark asphaltlastig. Es wird Richtung Pfinztal gehen. Sind so ein paar reifere Männer aus dem Sportverein. Ab uns zu ist auch (m)eine Frau dabei. Ansonsten siehts die Woche schlecht aus. Eventuell Freitag (?).

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## w3rd (23. Mai 2011)

Ich würd heute abend ne runde drehen. So 19:30 ab KA.


----------



## henrietta (2. Juni 2011)

... freitagabend feierabendrunde am wattkopf? kommt jemand mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (2. Juni 2011)

henrietta schrieb:


> ... freitagabend feierabendrunde am wattkopf? kommt jemand mit?



Mist  ausgerechnet am Freitag.....


----------



## henrietta (2. Juni 2011)

darfst du freitags nicht raus?


----------



## andi1969 (2. Juni 2011)

henrietta schrieb:


> darfst du freitags nicht raus?


*
Doch ( ich darf immer raus)aber muss/ darf  Kleiderschrank aufbauen, ansonst würd ich gerne mal wieder KA und Ettlingen rocken.*


----------



## Eike. (3. Juni 2011)

henrietta schrieb:


> ... freitagabend feierabendrunde am wattkopf? kommt jemand mit?


Dabei


----------



## henrietta (3. Juni 2011)

start parkplatz kaisereiche 19.30


----------



## Eike. (3. Juni 2011)

Planänderung: Start um 19 Uhr an der Hedwigsquelle.


----------



## infola (3. Juni 2011)

Da bin ich auch dabei. Bis gleich.


----------



## LittleBoomer (3. Juni 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Planänderung: Start um 19 Uhr an der Hedwigsquelle.




Keun Wunder war um 19:30 niemand da ausser mir.
Meine Schuld....

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Messerharry (20. Juni 2011)

Würmtalguide könnt ich mal machen, mit max. Trailausbeute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kermit* (21. Juni 2011)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Würmtalguide könnt ich mal machen, mit max. Trailausbeute



Sag an, wanns los geht, bin dabei (außer heut & morgen).
Mit oder ohne Biergarten?


----------



## Messerharry (21. Juni 2011)

wegen mir Donnerstag Vormittag so ca. 10.00
Wetterabhängig?!? oder dir egal?

Hast du ned immer ein Bier dabei? oder iss des nur im Winter


----------



## kermit* (21. Juni 2011)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Hast du ned immer ein Bier dabei? oder iss des nur im Winter


Nee, immer Bier wäre ja gegen den Vertrider-Kodex 
Nur bei Zipflbob(-Night)-Rides gibts Bier... obwohl...


----------



## Messerharry (22. Juni 2011)

fahr´n wa nu morgen um die vorgeschlagene Uhrzeit?
unn wer alles?


----------



## henrietta (23. Juni 2011)

morgen gehts 12:34 Abfahrt Karlsruhe richtung pfalz...


----------



## henrietta (24. August 2011)

hallo.

morgen, donnerstag, 18.00, wasserwerkbrücke:
gemütliche mädchentour, wattkopf und je nach wetter abstecher zu einem see. falls jemand lust auf forstautobahnen und wohlfeiles gequatsche hat 

ansonsten:
gutnacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ogni (25. August 2011)

schee wars, danke fürs mitnehmen.
vg


----------



## henrietta (25. August 2011)

bist mir zuvorgekommen  jepp, das hat sich gelohnt! - und der regen hat auch erst nach der dusche angefangen  freu mich aufs nächste mal.

n8...


----------



## henrietta (29. August 2011)

heute, 18.30, ww-brücke: wiederholung vom donnerstag. also kleine gemütliche feierabendrunde mit wildschweinpause.

jemand dabei?


----------



## ogni (29. August 2011)

wenn ichs rechtzeitig hier raus schaffe, ja


----------



## Eike. (29. August 2011)

henrietta schrieb:


> heute, 18.30, ww-brücke: wiederholung vom donnerstag



Mit besserem Wetter und weniger Balast - dabei 

Jaja, wenn ich was zum Wetter sage  wenigstens ist kein regen in Sicht.


----------



## Deleted 133833 (28. September 2011)

hallo einheimische 

wo fahrt ihr sonst so rum wohne in dornstetten

gruß kai


----------



## henrietta (11. April 2012)

hi!
nach monatelanger verletzungspause versuch ich jetzt trainingsaufholen  bisher fahr ich *vorsicht schnecke* zu lahm und drum allein, aber ich wollt schonmal hallo sagen  also sag ichs jetzt. *hallo*. 
vielleicht kommt dann mal jemand mit, eisessen zum beispiel. oder rennradfahren . oder so. 
seid gegrüßt!
und gutnacht.


----------



## LittleBoomer (11. April 2012)

Na da schau her, an Dich habe ich heute gedacht. Ich hatte nämlich Lust auf ein Bierchen und den neusten Tratsch. Aber irgendwie bin ich dann hier vorm Rechner versunken....
Wegen Radeln: Ich hoffe Du weißt wo Du mich/uns findest...

Liebe Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## overkill_KA (11. April 2012)

wenn zum Wochenende mein Bike wieder fit ist würd ich nach langer Pause auch in gemächlichen Tempo mitfahren


----------



## henrietta (13. April 2012)

na perfekt  warten wir mal aufs wetter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (13. April 2012)

henrietta schrieb:


> na perfekt  warten wir mal aufs wetter...



*Wird sch..... das Wetter am Wochenende, na aus der Versenkung wieder aufgetaucht , was hast denn gemacht das Du verletzt warst .

Gruß Andreas*


----------



## henrietta (13. April 2012)

sooo.... kommt jemand morgen mittag mit, biergartensitzen mit anreise? genauer plan folgt. 

@andreas: hey! keine ahnung, ich war einfach kaputt  grüsse aus der nachbarstadt


----------



## henrietta (14. April 2012)

start 11.30, oststadt, genaues über PN


----------

